
Chuck E. Cheese's sued for tot 'slots' - lotusleaf1987
http://www.signonsandiego.com/news/2011/may/12/federal-lawsuit-claims-chuck-e-cheese-promotes-ill/
======
noonespecial
_According to court documents, she is asking for a jury trial and damages and
restitution of at least $5 million. But attorney Eric Benink, who represents
Keller, said the money is a secondary issue._

Well then, she and her attorney should have no trouble giving any award to a
worthwhile charity at the conclusion of the case. Perhaps the judge could make
that part of the conditions of the award. You get your quarters back from CEC,
anything else goes to the 501(c) of your choosing.

That would probably neatly solve this problem as well:

<http://www.adaabuse.com/>

